# how to market my brand? need advice!



## teddyINC (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I figured Id post this b/c I always get awesome advice. Heres my problem. I have a brand called TWAT, which stands for The War Against Terrorism. We have several funny t shirts using it. We walk around malls and crowded places wearing the shirts and people love it. We either get stopped and asked where we got it or people telling us its awesome. The problem is we are having a problem selling them. I dont know exactly who are market is or how to brand something like this? I hope for some good advice. 


Thanks


----------



## etctees (Oct 11, 2007)

Obviously the people stopping and you commenting/asking where you got it are part of your target market. I am in a similar boat whereby I walk around my uni with funny shirts on and I often get comments. When this happens I hand them a business card that points to my website. Out of probably 20 or so cards I've handed out so far, 3 of them have turned into sales, and I *believe* that a further 5 or so have signed up to my newsletter. At 10-20c a business card, that's a lot better conversion/$ than google adwords.

Now you just have to decide how you're going to sell these things? Figure out the people that walk up to you: are they 18-25? Do they look more like students or young workers? I find that students are far, far more likely to like my shirts than non-students, because a few of my shirts are a bit nerdy/high brow. So what do I do - set up a market stall at the local universities (many of them have market days every now and then) and sell my shirts from there. What I'm saying is: If you have 40-50 year old people coming up and commenting, you wouldn't try selling them at a music event aimed at 18-25 year olds. In the same way, you wouldn't put an ad in a magazine aimed at 30-40 year old women if your shirts have the word TWAT on them. 

So, do your friends like the shirts? If so, it's likely that their friends will like the shirts too. And their friends, and so on. You need to do some guerilla word of mouth advertising. I started off just giving my closest mates shirts for free or at near cost price. When their friends liked the shirts, they told them about me/my website/my market stalls. What I did was make shirts that "I" liked, so therefore my target market is "me" and people like me. 

You just need to find where your target market hangs out, and do your advertising there. Is it the clubbing scene? If so, find some clubbers you know and get them to promote your shirt. I sell "Wiitard" shirts, so I got a stall in a mall outside the games store, EBGames. People would literally come out of the shop having bought Wii games, and go "Hey mom! Check it out, Wii shirts!" and pick one up on the spot.

Good luck with it Steve. I hope my advice was what you were looking for. And if it wasn't, I'm sure someone will be along soon.


----------



## rachel0814 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think you could make research on the market . to work out the age person who would like your T-shirt and your price for your T-shirt aim the income of persond who will buy your T-shirt . As the brand . You could get some advertisement on the perfessional magazine or the street corners where persons will top to ask about your T-shirt . As time files . I think your T-shirts will sold well . Good lucky for you


----------



## dez417 (Jul 17, 2010)

i like what the other guys said ,if you"ve done your biz plan which you should do even if your small potatoes. focus on your taget market, with shirts like that you have to be dilligent cards are a must but if you set up somewhere your gonna have to pay booths at the mall aint free,so get the best bang for your buck. flea markets, town events, stuff like that are usally reasonable and have good foot traffic


----------



## playera (Aug 13, 2010)

Can you post some examples on your t shirts? If they are political t shirts you can try marketing to people on facebook/twitter that follow CNN, fox news, iraq war news etc.

*EDIT*
LOL i didnt notice dez417 just bumped up a 2 year old thread


----------

